# Favorite tool?



## Steven A. (Feb 20, 2020)

What's your favorite tool you carry in your bags?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Pipe Stretcher


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Steven A. said:


> What's your favorite tool you carry in your bags?


Rather suspect post. 

"you carry in your bag"

If your residential you wear a fanny pack. (google "fanny meaning UK") 
If your commercial you have a little cart.
if your industrial you have the helper carry the tools. 


So why are you carrying your own bag.......you a plumber?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Can't fit Joe 30330 in a bag, he's just too big of a TOOL.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Dickfer


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Steven A. said:


> What's your favorite tool you carry in your bags?


Don'y have a favorite, but as a newbie, I'll offer some advice: Buy quality. Not the most expensive. Quality. Watch what the other guys use.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Steven A. said:


> What's your favorite tool you carry in your bags?


That's a rather personal question isn't it?

:surprise:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> That's a rather personal question isn't it?
> 
> :surprise:


No, no, no, not WITH your bags, IN your bags. That's how I interpreted it anyway.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Dickfer


Hey mac, what's a ............................I really have to know.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

These
https://www.amazon.ca/Knipex-8603250-10-Inch-Pliers-Wrench/dp/B000X4OG94


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Hey mac, what's a ............................I really have to know.


Ask your wife and her boyfriend. They both know.................


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Knipex cobra pliers.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

My favorite is a stick of dynamite, some tape and a match. 

Pretty useful at times; sometimes you need the tape and sometimes not..........


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A BFH


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Multi-tip screwdriver


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

My Knippex 6 in 1 electricians pliers for sure. 


Knipex Tools 13 81 8, 6 in 1 Electrical Installation Pliers with Dipped Handle, Red

 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DEMW7PM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_4UsZEb7NFR5G3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Channel Locks. Strip half the plastic off the handles. Great pipe reamer. Pliers. Lightweight hammer


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

My cart, hands down my favorite tool. Saves my back, not just from carrying things but also from bending down to pick up stuff 200 times a day. 

Small item that fits in my bag...... A few months ago I got the fluke T plus pro. I still have to have other meters for other things. But it is so handy to have a meter that I do not have to turn on or off, Fits easily in my little TP3 bag, Does not need batteries for checking voltage, Not as susceptible to ghost voltages. At 1st I wasn't sure, but I really like this meter now. I feel much safer using it to check for voltage before working on stuff over a standard multi meter. I still use a NCV tester as a secondary test.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hax is easily my favorite tool with mickey right on his ass. I can't carry hax though as he is 6'4 and squirrely bastard. 
So I will go with my angled dikes.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Ask your wife and her boyfriend. They both know.................


 What did I do to deserve that? Is it because the last time I heard that one I fell off my dinosaur, but can still remember tho look on that smart-ass kid in the third grade when I dotted his eye.
Peace Bro.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Steven A. said:


> What's your favorite tool you carry in your bags?


I carry it in my pocket.... a knife that I keep very, very sharp.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Tie wrap gun. 
It will save you from getting cursed at when someone cuts them self on sharp edge.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

just the cowboy said:


> Tie wrap gun.
> It will save you from getting cursed at when someone cuts them self on sharp edge.


I have a T&B ERG50 and when making up panels and using a lot of ties it is really nice to have. No sharp edges and the ties are tight enough to hold everything in place.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

zoltan said:


>


I actually have those because I was looking for a small pair of needlenose to fit into a little pocket I had in a pouch I was using at the time.

I am curious what makes them your favorite tool? @zoltan


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

:vs_laugh:Klown Tools:no: Wouldn't surprise me if that thing would bend or break trying to open a bottle


VELOCI3 said:


>


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Knopp K-60 solenoid volt tester. Small enough to easily fit in your pocket and CAT rated.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> Knopp K-60 solenoid volt tester. Small enough to easily fit in your pocket and CAT rated.


Reminds me of the old Wiggy.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Quickservice said:


> I carry it in my pocket.... a knife that I keep very, very sharp.


Tic Tracer by TIF.... you can still find them on e-bay.


----------



## Recta Fire (Jan 19, 2019)

Mini flush cut dikes work great for cutting tie wraps. Then again I’ve never used a tie wrap gun...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Recta Fire said:


> Mini flush cut dikes work great for cutting tie wraps. Then again I’ve never used a tie wrap gun...


Years ago I was given a tie wrap gun as a gift from a guy who subbed some work I had on the go. While I was grateful for the gift, I refused to take it out of the package because I thought the price for a plastic gun was outrageous. So it sat on the shelf in my office for years. (Yes, I can be very pig-headed at times....)

Last few months I'm on a bigger job with lots of exposed tie-wraps, so I figured I may as well use the darn thing before I die.:wink

You know, it's actually a handy little gadget! Now I like it.:surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> :vs_laugh:Klown Tools:no: Wouldn't surprise me if that thing would bend or break trying to open a bottle


Actually it works very well!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I actually have those because I was looking for a small pair of needlenose to fit into a little pocket I had in a pouch I was using at the time.
> 
> I am curious what makes them your favorite tool? @zoltan


Knipex 13-160 is EDC in work pant tool pocket.

Pro's;

Strip 14-18-20 (also a 10-12-14 model),
cut wire/cable like a dream,
tips can act as flat blade screwdriver,
zip-tie puller/trimmer,
crimp ferrules,
turn locknuts,
strip cable jackets,
pull out slim Phoenix fuse holders,
punch KO's,
pull nose hairs,
trimmed weeds on occasion,
small/easily carried
German steel

Con's:

~$40,
fear of losing


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have a T&B ERG50 and when making up panels and using a lot of ties it is really nice to have. No sharp edges and the ties are tight enough to hold everything in place.



I've got a GTH-E and nothing better for securing cable in tray. You can just whip down the tray going *click* *click* *click* $300 but so worth it.


----------

